# I am so sad



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

While browsing through the Miami-Dade shelter I came across these three poor souls. :smmadder: They only keep them for 5 days. :smcry: 
[attachment=26418:malt.jpg]
http://www.petharbor.com/results.asp?searc...ze_s&PAGE=4

http://www.petharbor.com/detail.asp?ID=A09...type_DOG,size_s

http://www.petharbor.com/results.asp?searc...ze_s&PAGE=6


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Very sad. I hope they find homes quick...


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

This is not what I wanted to see tonight...


I'm just beyond having any thoughts on things right now...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

:smcry: :smcry:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

It saddens me Maggie so much beyond words. It's terrible in our country how the laws aren't stricter for animals. 
I wish I could take them all and place them with people who would love them , but I can't :bysmilie: 
So I try and donate as much as I can, I would love to go down there in person and help out, but I am to emotional, I get so attached so easy.
So all I can do is donate and try to pass on information that I learned right here on SM..
My heart goes out to all these wonderful animals , who really never had a chance to be happy :smcry: 
ANDREA


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I visit our local animal shelter on occasion and if I see a little guy that I think I can help, I'll go home and call a rescue group. They'll go in and rescue them. Maybe you could try it....


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

This is so sad. It looks like the yorkie has already been adopted. the 3rd one isn't even listed anymore so it was probably put down. As for the first one, she's a 13 year old MALTESE named rasberry. :smcry: Gosh I wish I could go down there and rescue her but my teeny apt is just too small....she's already been the since the first of september and I doubt anyone is going to want to adopt a 13 year old.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh this is just so verys sad, those poor babies


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

This sort of stuff just breaks my heart. Last Saturday I volunteered to go to our local Animal Care and Control (pound) to look for a friends dog who conviently disappeared when the delivery guy left her store. Anyways, by the time I left I wanted to rescue a list of them. Like normal there were sooooo many Pitts and Pitt mixes but there were so many little dogs this time. The little dogs all were picked up for strays and still being held for their 72 hours. There was the cutest little Shih Tzu mix. A Yorkie mix with nasty dreadlocks that were pulling the skin up. A gorgeous black and tan Cavelier and a Japanese Chin not to forget all the cute little Chi's and Chi mixes. The good news about the purebred dogs is that rescue groups were already scheduled to pick them up if the owners didn't claim them. I just can't imagine why they were still there. I don't understand why the pet parents weren't bailing them out. They obviously paid some money for these dogs so I can't imagine why they couldn't pay the "bail" fee and take them home. Which brings me to my next questions about these pet parents. Why are they not securing their yard to prevent escape? Why are they not checking on their dogs in the yard. 

I want to go back and see if any are still there but I am afraid to.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

OMG...this just breaks my heart. :smcry:


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

:smcry: :smcry: :smcry: rayer: May they rest in peace the ones that must go to the bridge. :smcry: rayer:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Does anyone know of a rescue group in the South Florida area? I just looked at the list again and it looks like they have the 13 yr. old Maltese, a Yorkie, a Yorkie mix, 2 Sh*tzus and the very ragged looking one looks like they have put down. :smmadder: I would love to go get the 13 year old one out but I can't keep her so if anyone knows a local rescue group please pm me. :bysmilie:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

It brings me to tears to look at these pictures.

It's just criminal that human beings are capable of this. It sickens me. 
I'd like to see the people who let these poor souls get in this condition put through the same ordeal as them, then thrown in jail, for LIFE! :smmadder:

edit: jail in a 3rd world country!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awwww I soooo wish I could help out.  But really another fluff really isn't possible right now.


----------

